# Horreur, terreur et angoisse.



## Galatée (4 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Aujourd'hui, comme je suis en grande forme, j'ai pris mes petits doigts et mon clavier pour vous taper des extraits _(euh, en fait, non, non, ce ne sont pas des extraits, désolée)_ d'une introduction d'Orson Scott Card, que j'ai trouvé, ma foi, passionnante et édifiante. :love: 

Le tout, assorti bien sûr d'un petit sondage, pour savoir ce que vous pensez des films ou livres d'horreur, de terreur ou d'angoisse. Comment regardez-vous ce genre de films, qu'est-ce qui vous plaît le plus ?
Et surtout, comment vous expliquez-vous, cette attirance pour la peur (en-dehors des raisons biologiques, l'adrénaline, tout ça) ?

Voilà, je vous laisse donc en compagnie d'Orson Scott Card, et je vous souhaite une bonne lecture ! 





     Je suis incapable de regarder un film dhorreur ou de suspense au cinéma. Jai essayé, mais langoisse devient vite trop forte ; lécran est trop grand, les personnages trop réels. Au bout dun moment, je dois quitter mon fauteuil et rentrer chez moi : je nen peux plus.
     Et vous savez où je les regarde, finalement, ces films-là ? Chez moi, sur le câble. La petite lucarne est beaucoup plus rassurante, placée au milieu de mon environnement familier ; et quand ça devient trop insupportable, je peux toujours zapper sur une rediffusion de _La Petite Maison dans la Prairie_ ou dun navet absolu des années 30, en attendant de me calmer et de revenir voir comment la situation a évolué.
     Ca sest passé comme ça pour _Alien_ et _Terminator_ : je ne les ai jamais vus dun bout à lautre. Je me rends bien compte quen réagissant ainsi je pervertis le dessein du réalisateur, qui est une narration linéaire ; mais, avec ma télécommande, regarder la télévision est devenu un art participatif : je puis désormais effectuer un redécoupage des films que je juge trop angoissants. Pour moi, _LArme fatale_ est beaucoup plus agréable entrelardé dextraits des _Nuits Blanches dIbiza_ et des _Animaux du Monde_.
    Ces remarques nous amènent à parler de linstrument le plus puissant dont disposent les raconteurs dhistoires : la peur. Et pas seulement la peur, mais langoisse. Des trois formes de la peur, langoisse est la première et la plus forte : cest cette tension, cette attente qui naît quand on sait quil y a quelque chose à craindre mais quon na pas encore réussi à identifier lobjet de cette crainte ; cest la peur qui naît quand on saperçoit soudain que son épouse devrait être rentrée depuis une heure, quand on entend un bruit bizarre dans la chambre du petit dernier, quand on se rend compte quune fenêtre quon est certain davoir fermée est à présent ouverte, que les rideaux bougent, et quon est seul dans la maison.
     La terreur, elle, nintervient quà linstant où lon voit ce dont on a peur : lintrus qui savance armé dun poignard, les phares de la voiture qui remonte lallée de la maison, les hommes du Ku Klux Klan qui sortent des buissons, lun deux une corde à la main. Cest linstant où tous les muscles du corps se crispent et se tétanisent, ou bien où lon se met à hurler, ou encore où lon senfuit. Il y a de la folie dans cet instant, une force paroxystique  mais cest une force de déchaînement, pas de tension, et, de ce point de vue, la terreur, si éprouvante soit-elle, est préférable à linquiétude : enfin, on connaît au moins lapparence de ce que lon craint. On en connaît les limites, les dimensions. On sait à quoi sattendre.
     Lhorreur est la plus faible des trois. Après que lévénement redouté sest produit, on en contemple les restes, les vestiges, le cadavre affreusement mutilé ; les émotions vont du dégoût à la compassion envers la victime, et même la pitié se teinte de révulsion et de répugnance ; on en vient à rejeter la scène et à nier toute lhumanité au corps quon nous montre ; par la répétition, lhorreur perd sa capacité à émouvoir, déshumanise jusquà un certaint point la victime, et, par conséquent, le spectateur. Comme lont appris les _Sonderkommandos_ des camps de la mort, quand on a déplacé un certain nombre de cadavres nus, on na plus envie de pleurer ni de vomir : on fait le boulot, un point cest tout. On a cessé de les considérer comme des individus.
     Cest pourquoi je mattriste de voir que tant dauteurs contemporains dhistoires dépouvante sintéressent presque exclusivement à lhorreur et délaissent linquiétude. Les films_ gore_ ne prennent plus la peine dinspirer au spectateur de la sympathie pour les personnages, ce qui est pourtant la clé pour le plonger dans linquiétude. Les scènes de terreur ne sont plus terrifiantes grâce à lempathie que lon ressent pour la victime, mais fascinantes parce que le public a envie de voir quelle méthode inventive de massacre le scénariste et le réalisateur ont mise au point. Oh, la victime transformée en chiche-kebab ! Ah, génial, le monstre qui fait jaillir les yeux du type de lintérieur !
     Obsédés par le désir de filmer linfilmable, les réalisateurs dhorreur montrent linnommable au kilomètre et déshumanisent dans le même temps leur public en faisant de la souffrance humaine un « divertissement » soumis à une escalade obscène. Cest déjà grave, mais, à mon grand regret, trop décrivains de terreur font de même ; ils nont pas retenu la vraie leçon du succès de Stephen King : ce ne sont pas les passages gore qui font lefficacité de ses livres, cest la sympathie quil inspire au lecteur pour ses personnages avant le déclenchement des épisodes dhorreur, et ses meilleures uvres sont celles où, comme dans _Dead Zone_ ou _Le Fléau_, lhorreur est relativement réduite. Ces récits baignent plutôt dans une inquiétude qui mène aux instants cathartiques de terreur et de souffrance, et, plus important, la douleur que vivent les personnages a un sens.
     Cest tout lart de langoisse : faire si bien percevoir un personnage quon en vient à redouter ce quil redoute et pour les mêmes motifs que lui. Le lecteur ne reste pas extérieur à lui, à le regarder se faire recouvrir dune bave sanglante ou à contempler ses blessures béantes : il est aspiré à lintérieur, où il tremble à lavance de ce qui va se produire ou de ce qui risque de se passer. Nimporte qui peut débiter un cadavre en morceaux dans un roman ; seul un écrivain peut inspirer au lecteur le désir que le personnage survive.
     Donc je nécris pas dhistoires dhorreur. Cest vrai, il arrive à mes personnages des évènements désagréables, voire terribles, mais je ne vous les montre pas en Technicolor. Je nen ai pas besoin et je nen ai pas envie parce que, pris par langoisse, vous imaginerez bien pire que tout ce que je pourrais inventer.

Orson Scott Card, introduction à _LHomme transformé, récits dangoisse._



J'espère que la longueur du texte ne vous aura pas découragés, désolée, je voulais faire quelques coupes, mais je n'ai pas réussi à m'y résoudre. :rose:


----------



## Patamach (4 Avril 2006)

Telechat ca m'a toujours fait flipper.
Avec l'autre et son grand cou et ce chat faussement gentil.
Horrible.


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Avril 2006)

Intéressante cette petite réflexion. 



Il me semble quand même être une petite nature ce bonhomme.


----------



## boddy (4 Avril 2006)

J'ai voté : Je suis trop froussard(e), j'aime pas les films de ce genre.
Pour un bon policier, je suis partante


----------



## Galatée (4 Avril 2006)

*SM, arrête de semer la zizanie dans mon sondage ou j'vais l'dire à Lumai.*

_Et après on te torturera._

   

Désolée de cette parenthèse.


----------



## lumai (4 Avril 2006)

Ho ouiiii ! :love:

Bon question coupe, tu y as été sévère là ! 

Sinon un truc que j'adore, c'est quand on _sait _qu'il va se passer un truc, mettre la tête derrière un coussin et juste écouter toute la scène. Puis quand tout redevient calme, regarder ce qui reste... Et se dire qu'on les a bien eu : même pas peur ! 
Enfin bon des fois je me fais avoir quand même, c'est pas encore fini !


----------



## Galatée (4 Avril 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ho ouiiii ! :love:
> 
> Bon question coupe, tu y as été sévère là !
> 
> ...



Hi hi, même pas peur en se planquant derrière un coussin ?
Moi avant je détestais ce genre de films, ça me faisait faire des cauchemars, mais depuis, j'ai suivi une cure intensive et maintenant je flippe pendant le film, après, et au moment de m'endormir, mais je ne fais plus de cauchemars 

Le pire, comme il dit, c'est quand il ne se passe rien, comme dans "Ring", par exemple (le japonais hein, pas la version américaine qui justement est plus sanglante).


----------



## MacMadam (4 Avril 2006)

Les films où ça hémoglobine de partout, j'adore (et deux yeux que je t'arrache, deux!).
Les films qui savent entretenir le suspense, j'en apprécie la réalisation.
Seuls le journal télévisé et ce qui se passe dans le monde peut parfois me foutre la frousse.


----------



## Galatée (4 Avril 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Les films où ça hémoglobine de partout, j'adore (et deux yeux que je t'arrache, deux!).
> Les films qui savent entretenir le suspense, j'en apprécie la réalisation.
> Seuls le journal télévisé et ce qui se passe dans le monde peut parfois me foutre la frousse.



Et t'as pas peur de "Ring", par exemple ? Ou, encore mieux, de "Psychose" ? J'ai arrêté de me laver pendant plusieurs jours après ce film tellement j'avais peur de fermer mon rideau de douche... :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## MacMadam (4 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as pas peur de "Ring", par exemple ? Ou, encore mieux, de "Psychose" ?



Pff ! Tout cela n'est rien, comparé à la vue d'une lettre du fisc ou de ma facture téléphonique  



			
				Galatée a dit:
			
		

> J'ai arrêté de me laver pendant plusieurs jours après ce film tellement j'avais peur de fermer mon rideau de douche...



Ca devait être joyeux pour tes proches :mouais:


----------



## reineman (4 Avril 2006)

moi j'suis pas d'accord avec ça


----------



## Galatée (4 Avril 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moi j'suis pas d'accord avec ça



Ben le but n'est pas que tout le monde soit d'accord, heureusement.

Par contre euh... si tu développais un peu ça serait ptêt un peu plus intéressant que ceci, qui ressemble, somme toute, à du flood. Non ?

 :love:  :love:  :love:


_Ca faisait longtemps qu'on l'avait pas vu... Pourquoi notre ami reineman n'a-t-il pas de boule à facettes en bas à gauche de son post ???  _


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Avril 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moi j'suis pas d'accord avec ça


Nous voilà bien étonnés!


Bon...
La vanne poucrate est faite, je peux donc répondre :
Moi si ya vraiment du stress à mort, j'ai du mal à regarder, parce que j'aime bien qu'on me fasse un peu peur mais pas trop (le blork est sensible)
Par contre si c'est gore et que ça dégouline de partout, ça me fait marrer, ça passe mieux. 
Voilà voilà...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moi j'suis pas d'accord avec ça


Et sinon ?
Tu aimes les chiens ?



La trouille, la vraie, celle qui te bouffe les tripes et t'empêche de dormir ensuite, pas le sursaut ou la petite peur bien gentillette obtenue à coup d'effets spéciaux prévisibles hein ? La vraie, celle qui est à la limite du suportable, me semble de plus en plus rare au cinéma ou le film d'horreur est tellement standardisé et aseptisé, fait pour être regardé d'un oeil, l'autre sur le kilo de popcorn (ou l'écran du portable, c'est selon), que plus personne n'en a peur...
Maintenant, la salle, ravie, fait "ho!" ou "ha!" quand apparaît le monstre ou quand meure un protagoniste...

Ou alors, je vieillis, il faut frapper de plus en plus dur pour attendrir la carne.


----------



## Galatée (4 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon ?
> Tu aimes les chiens ?
> 
> 
> ...



Oui mais est-ce que ce ne sont pas plutôt les gens qui se "désensibilisent", qui s'habituent à la peur ? Comme je le disais plus haut, avant je ne pouvais pas regarder des films qui faisaient peur, et maintenant j'y suis plus habituée (disons qu'avant, un MAUVAIS film d'horreur me faisait quand même peur, ce qui n'est plus le cas maintenant).
J'ai cité Orson Scott Card parce que je suis assez d'accord avec ce qu'il dit : maintenant, la mode est à la surenchère du sanguinolent, et plus vraiment à la "bonne" angoisse, le film où tout est suggéré et où c'est ton imagination qui fait ce travail de peur, celui où tu te demandes ce qui va se passer, où finalement il ne se passe presque rien mais où tu as eu trop peur quand même.
Je reprends mes deux exemples de "Psychose" et de "Ring" (d'ailleurs, je trouve que les films d'horreur asiatiques sont beaucoup plus fins, et donc beaucoup plus angoissants que la majorité des autres films, car on ne te donne pas tous ces cadavres en patûre...).


----------



## loustic (4 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> ...
> La trouille, la vraie, celle qui te bouffe les tripes et t'empêche de dormir ensuite, pas le sursaut ou la petite peur bien gentillette obtenue à coup d'effets spéciaux prévisibles hein ? La vraie, celle qui est à la limite du suportable, me semble de plus en plus rare au cinéma ou le film d'horreur est tellement standardisé et aseptisé, fait pour être regardé d'un oeil, l'autre sur le kilo de popcorn (ou l'écran du portable, c'est selon), que plus personne n'en a peur...
> Maintenant, la salle, ravie, fait "ho!" ou "ha!" quand apparaît le monstre ou quand meure un protagoniste...
> 
> Ou alors, je vieillis, il faut frapper de plus en plus dur pour attendrir la carne.


Vieillir... Films d'horreur ou pas, l'horloge est là. Le temps s'écoule-t-il moins vite en regardant ce qui n'est finalement que le gagne-pain de gens qui ne savent rien faire d'autre ? Difficile de ne voir que de l'hémoglobine nous éclabousser sans penser aux torrents de dollars qui rentrent dans les poches des véritables maîtres du monde.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2006)

Je n'aime pas le cinéma. On est mal assis, il fait chaud, on transpire, les voisins font du bruit, mangent leur pops-corn, parlent. Du coup difficile de me souvenir la dernière fois que j'ai eu peur, ou angoissé, au cinéma. Peut-être à l'idée d'en sortir au plus vite oui.  *

Pour la télé... j'ai eu peur oui, une fois, j'ai vu Christine Bravo en allumant le poste.  Le flip total. J'ai jamais osé le rallumer.


_* cela dit, bien accompagné... :style:_


----------



## Galatée (4 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aime pas le cinéma. On est mal assis, il fait chaud, on transpire, les voisins font du bruit, mangent leur pops-corn, parlent. Du coup difficile de me souvenir la dernière fois que j'ai eu peur, ou angoissé, au cinéma. Peut-être à l'idée d'en sortir au plus vite oui.  *
> 
> Pour la télé... j'ai eu peur oui, une fois, j'ai vu Christine Bravo en allumant le poste.  Le flip total. J'ai jamais osé le rallumer.
> 
> ...



Oui, en effet, bien accompagné, si tu vas voir un film d'horreur, il y a de fortes chances pour que la fille qui t'accompagne t'arrache ton tee-shirt (ou ta chemise, si tu es clââsse) rapidement.  

_Ouh là, vlà t'y pas que j'commence à raconter des conneries dans mon fil, moi... :rose: _

Mais sinon, ça marche aussi pour les livres (oui, oui, je sais, j'me répète)  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Patamach (4 Avril 2006)

Un des rares films d'horreur recents US que j'ai aimé: The Descent.
Pas tres connu mais diablement efficace.


----------



## MamaCass (4 Avril 2006)

J'ai répondu :
"Je suis trop froussard(e), j'aime pas les films de ce genre"

Par exemple l'exorciste, je l'avais en cassette chez moi depuis un bail, j'ai jamais voulu le regarder.
Malgrè les essais intempestifs de mes colocataires à l'epoque (mais allez, n'aie pas peur on l'a tous vu : ouais ben justement style reveil en pleine nuit pour bien me faire peur, je les voyais déjà....)

Un jour en 2001, sort la version longue au cinéma, j'y vais ni une nu deux, hop.

La dernière rangée pour dire d'être sure de n'avoir personne derrière moi et à l'extrémité droite pour être encore plus sûre.

J'ai même pas eu peur (je crois que de voir la salle pleine ca m'a rassurée....
ah si j'ai eu peur au moment où  la fille descend les escaliers sur le dos (en pont) style araignée (c'est plus le bruit avant-coureur qui m'a fait peur).
Donc voilà j'ai la frousse mais je fais des efforts mais de là à regarder un film d'horreur toute seule, faut pas y compter  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:  suis pas maso !!!


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en effet, bien accompagné, si tu vas voir un film d'horreur, il y a de fortes chances pour que la fille qui t'accompagne t'arrache ton tee-shirt (ou ta chemise, si tu es clââsse) rapidement.  :love:


 
_Mode perso que tout le monde s'en tape ON_ 

Chemisier oui.  

Mis à part ça, emmener une fille voir un film d'horreur.   La dernière fois que je suis allé au cinéma, c'était ça, en novembre, à Jaipur.  C'est bien, on pige pas grand-chose durant 3 heures, ça permet de faire d'autres trucs. 

_Mode perso que tout le monde s'en tape OFF_


----------



## Galatée (4 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Chemisier oui.
> 
> Mis à part ça, emmener une fille voir un film d'horreur.




_Mode perso que tout le monde s'en tape ON_

Ben, c'est une bonne technique de "rapprochement". Genre la fille toute flippée qui se cache contre toi et toi qui prends l'air très viril, genre "mais non, mais non, tout va bien se passer je suis là".

 

Mais sinon moi j'aimerais pas qu'on m'invite au ciné pour voir un film d'horreur. Un peu trop "gros" à mon goût, justement.

Et personnellement je n'invite pas non plus des filles au cinéma, hein...  

Euh sinon, les films de Bollywood...   :love:     :love:  Mais bon, quand tu les regardes en VO sans sous-titres, vraiment la clââsse (pour aller avec le chemisier).

_Bon, voilà, maintenant, je dérape, et je raconte ma vie._

Dites-moi tout, CA VOUS FAIT PEUR ???

 :love:  :love:  :love:

_Mode perso que tout le monde s'en tape OFF_

J'arrête l'acide et je sors.


----------



## toys (4 Avril 2006)

j'aime pas quand s'est gore mais j'aime bien me faire peur.



je vous conseil anatomie de l'orreur de stéphen king s'est l'un des seul luvre que j'ai réussi a lire en entier et il parle de plein de truc sur pour quoi l'horreur et comment elle est faite avec tout du comics au gore... très bon livre en gros.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2006)

S'il est un film qui fout une frousse terrible c'est bien "Le locataire" de polanski... Car il ne touche qu'à des angoisses et des terreurs d'adulte... 

Le gore, à côté, c'est plutôt fun... Mais prendre le fantastique ou le surnaturel comme support pour traiter de nos névroses les plus profondes fera toujours son effet... Tout dépend de qui pond le scénario et d'un éventuel don pour la gestation d'images surréalistes (de celles qui vous baffent sérieusement l'inconscient) du réalisateur...

30 ans que je suis accro au genre ; et de moins en moins de vraies baffes... Mais quand une perle rare fait encore son effet... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mon pote David a voulu me montrer la scène d'intro de *Saw 2.
> *J'ai failli... tourner de l'il, c'est le cas de le dire.
> C'est un truc que l'on peut juger loufoque : un type se réveille dans un cachot avec accroché au cou un mécanisme infernal : un masque de fer comme un gros coquillage rempli de pointes, ouvert.
> Là, le psychopathe de service lui explique que le masque va se refermer dans une minute sur sa tronche, à moins qu'il ne s'empare de la clef du mécanisme...
> ...


Alors impecc' car j'ai souvent perdu mes clés


----------



## Saltabadil (4 Avril 2006)

Perso je suis totalement d'accord avec Orson Scott Card (bon, c'est un peu moi qui ai acheté le livre dont Galatée a tiré la citation, mais bon...). Pour le côté un peu chochotte d'Orson, il faut préciser qu'il est mormon, ils sont sensibles ces gens-là !  
Un film (ou un livre) perd une grande partie de son intérêt à partir du moment où on connait la menace que l'auteur ou le réalisateur nous fait miroiter. J'aurais bien voulu citer des films bien flippants, mais Galatée l'a déjà fait (Ring et Psychose). Alors je vais donner deux livres bien flippants (ce n'est pas si courant) pour ceux qui veulent passer des nuits blanches  : "Le Tour d'Ecrou" d'Henry James, et "le cauchemar d'Innsmouth" de H.P Lovecraft. A lire de préférence tout seul dans son lit, une nuit d'orage, et personne d'autre dans la maison (niark niark niark : rire diabolique)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Alors impecc' car j'ai souvent perdu mes clés



Ca doit pouvoir se jouer avec un slip garni de pointes qui se referme dans une minute si...


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en effet, bien accompagné, si tu vas voir un film d'horreur, il y a de fortes chances pour que la fille qui t'accompagne t'arrache ton tee-shirt (ou ta chemise, si tu es clââsse) rapidement.



Si c'était que les fringues, ça irait  Quand je suis allé voir, à l'époque, l'exorciste (tiré par les pieds et les mains parce que c'est pas vraiment ma tasse de thé), j'avais deux copines à côté, une de chaque. Résultat, pire que quand je vais aux asperges sauvages ou ramasser les mûres, griffé jusqu'à l'os. Alors, les films d'horreur... 

Sinon, pour vous changer du gore, comme certains le suggèrent, on peut trouver des trucs plus "intériorisés" qui m'intéressent parfois un peu plus, comme "Rosemary's baby" de Polanski (et le bouquin d'Ira Levin), les bouquins de Lovecraft, effectivement (vraiment fondu le bonhomme ) ou, mieux mais vraiment un autre genre : Edgar Poe. "Le puits et le pendule", là j'adore et pas mal d'autres nouvelles ont une "atmosphère" comme dirait Arletty.


----------



## Galatée (4 Avril 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si c'était que les fringues, ça irait  Quand je suis allé voir, à l'époque, l'exorciste (tiré par les pieds et les mains parce que c'est pas vraiment ma tasse de thé), j'avais deux copines à côté, une de chaque. Résultat, pire que quand je vais aux asperges sauvages ou ramasser les mûres, griffé jusqu'à l'os. Alors, les films d'horreur...
> 
> Sinon, pour vous changer du gore, comme certains le suggèrent, on peut trouver des trucs plus "intériorisés" qui m'intéressent parfois un peu plus, comme "Rosemary's baby" de Polanski (et le bouquin d'Ira Levin), les bouquins de Lovecraft, effectivement (vraiment fondu le bonhomme ) ou, mieux mais vraiment un autre genre : Edgar Poe. "Le puits et le pendule", là j'adore et pas mal d'autres nouvelles ont une "atmosphère" comme dirait Arletty.



Rhâââââ, oui "Rosemary's baby", ça j'avais oublié ! Lovely.
En fait ce sont des films (ou livres) qui ne te font pas sursauter de peur, mais qui te font vraiment frissonner d'angoisse, et ça j'adooore (j'suis un peu maso !).

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit pouvoir se jouer avec un slip garni de pointes qui se referme dans une minute si...



Là, on glisse vers Donatien-Alphonse-François 
Remarque, ceux qui aiment les trucs d'horreur peuvent toujours attaquer les 120 journées de Sodome. Là aussi, c'est un autre genre, mais ça me prend nettement plus aux tripes que les hurlements au cinéma.  (D'ailleurs quand Pasolini a fait sa version des 120 journées, il y a des scènes très dures, vues à la longue-vue, il me semble, en tous cas, on n'entend rien, ce qui, par contraste, montre le poids (et la facilité) que peuvent apporter les cris pour compenser, souvent, un manque d'imagination


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Avril 2006)

Je me souviens de cette scène en effet.
J'ai eu énormément de mal à regarder.
Mais je me demande si, au contraire, le silence n'exacerbe pas parfois la violence des scènes.
Un peu comme dans certains films ou on te met de la musique douce ou de vieux morceaux des années 30 ou 40 sur des scènes violentes... Souvent ça rajoute à la dureté des images je trouve.


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens de cette scène en effet.
> J'ai eu énormément de mal à regarder.
> Mais je me demande si, au contraire, le silence n'exacerbe pas parfois la violence des scènes.
> Un peu comme dans certains films ou on te met de la musique douce ou de vieux morceaux des années 30 ou 40 sur des scènes violentes... Souvent ça rajoute à la dureté des images je trouve.



Absolument, ça peut ajouter à une scène forte (et c'est bien le cas dans le film de Pasolini) parce que précisément, ça te montre que la scène se suffit à elle-même et que même apparemment édulcorée, elle a toujours autant de force.

Mais si tu mets le silence sur des scènes faibles, il ne va, par contre, rien leur rester. Le silence fait le tri.

(Pour passer du coq à l'âne tout en restant sur le thème du son et de l'image, Il faudrait que je retrouve des textes de Siné sur le cinéma où il conseille d'ailleurs, quand on trouve un film nul, de se boucher les oreilles et d'inventer un texte sur un autre thème )


----------



## lumai (4 Avril 2006)

Une scène pas vraiment dans un film d'horreur : Kill Bill 2, quand elle se retrouve enterrée vivante dans un cercueil. L'écran est totalement noir, les sons exacerbés, la respiration, les coups... C'est flippant !


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> J'arrête l'acide et je sors.



Bon... pour rester un peu dans le sujet...  

Maintenant, oui je me souviens, y a bien une série que j'avais suivi à la TV quand j'étais gamin... et qui me foutait les chocottes, c'était The Tripods, adaptée par la BBC d'après les romans de John Christopher. 

Si ça existe en DVD, je me ferais bien un visionnage complet, une vingtaine d'années après.  :love:

:affraid: Rien que de penser à ces monstrueux engins à trois pattes qui surprenaient les gens au milieu de la forêt.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Une scène pas vraiment dans un film d'horreur : Kill Bill 2, quand elle se retrouve enterrée vivante dans un cercueil. L'écran est totalement noir, les sons exacerbés, la respiration, les coups... C'est flippant !


Il y avait un épisode de la 4ème dimension (je crois) qui était beaucoup plus flippant, histoire similaire de cercueil débutant dans une prison


----------



## MacMadam (5 Avril 2006)

Je crois me souvenir d'un épisode des Experts (CSI Las Vega, celui tourné par Tarantino) qui était beaucoup plus marrant. Un des "experts" avait été enfermé dans un cercueil et ses collègues pouvaient le voir via une webcam installée "à bord" (seulement les images, pas de son évidemment). Le hic, c'était qu'à chaque fois que ses amis voulaient le voir (histoire de vérifier qu'il était toujours en vie, qu'il tenait le coup), ça lui bouffait toujours plus d'oxygène à cause du dispositif électrique que le méchant avait amménagé pour l'occasion. Vicieux.


----------



## tirhum (5 Avril 2006)

le gore c'est juste rigolo....:rateau: :rateau: 
 le suspens et la tension psychologique c'est beaucoup mieux; c'est ce que je préfère !..... :love: 
"Rosemary's baby" et ......


----------



## rezba (5 Avril 2006)

Y'a que Lovecraft qui arrive vraiment à me faire peur, et y'en a peu qui ont su l'adapter sur grand écran.
Les autres ne m'empêchent ni de boire, ni de manger. Ils m'ennuient souvent, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Luc G (5 Avril 2006)

Moi, en fait, ce sont plutôt les bouquins genre collection "Harlequin" qui me font peur. 
Quand je pense à cette marée de ****, je suis vraiment effrayé 

PS. Promis, je parle en connaissance de cause : j'en ai lu plusieurs pages (j'ai bien dit "plusieurs pages", pas "plusieurs")


----------



## Lio70 (5 Avril 2006)

Moi, ce que je préfère, c'est quand c'est dégueulasse et sanguinolent.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Avril 2006)

J'ai lu quand j'étais jeune, 3/4 livres de Lovecraft (écris aussi avec son compère dont je ne me souviens plus du nom). "Le rodeur devant le seuil" m'avait bien fait flippé.
Sinon je suis un inconditionnel de S. King. "Shining" ou "Ça" (entre autres) valent le détour.
Pour les films, quand c'est bien fait, ce qu'on ne voit pas est plus flippant que des tonnes de sang ou de tripes.

edit/ j'ai retrouvé, c'était Derleth son compère


----------



## Tonton Nestor (5 Avril 2006)

Le souci avec les films d'horreur c'est que ça ne fait effet qu'une fois. Une fois qu'on l'a vu pas la peine d'y revenir, on sourcille à peine car on sait exactement ce qu'il va se passer.

Et il faut aussi avouer qu'il y a un bon paquet de merdes dans ce genre de films, et les bons films sont assez rares. Même s'il y a quelques chefs d'oeuvres comme certains films de Romero ou de Wes Craven.

Même si j'ai souvent du mal à distinguer horreur et fantastique.


----------



## Galatée (5 Avril 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Le souci avec les films d'horreur c'est que ça ne fait effet qu'une fois. Une fois qu'on l'a vu pas la peine d'y revenir, on sourcille à peine car on sait exactement ce qu'il va se passer.
> 
> Et il faut aussi avouer qu'il y a un bon paquet de merdes dans ce genre de films, et les bons films sont assez rares. Même s'il y a quelques chefs d'oeuvres comme certains films de Romero ou de Wes Craven.
> 
> Même si j'ai souvent du mal à distinguer horreur et fantastique.




Avec certains films d'angoisse, t'auras beau les regarder 10 fois t'auras toujours peur... (bon, d'accord, *J'*aurai beau les regarder 10 fois,* J'*aurai toujours peur).  
Ce n'est pas forcément une question d'évènements, mais d'ambiance générale.

_Shining_, je l'avais oublié aussi... C'est vrai qu'il est hyper flippant, mais on n'a pas peur jusqu'à la fin, je trouve qu'on a plutôt peur pendant les deux premiers tiers du film _(bon, je n'en dis pas plus, ceux qui l'ont vu comprendront  )_.
J'avais vu un film, _Trouble jeu_, avec Robert de Niro, qui m'avait moyennement plu : je n'aime pas trop les films qui reposent sur la pirouette de la fin (je sais, ça a un nom   mais je ne m'en souviens plus), surtout quand celle-ci est très attendue. En fait, tu as peur tant que tu ne sais pas, et après c'est vrai que par exemple si le meurtrier ou le monstre ou tout ce que vous voulez pourchasse l'innocente victime dans la maison, ben là je trouve que t'as plus vraiment peur, et que parfois tu te fais même un peu ch***.  :love:  :love: 

Sinon, un thriller que j'ai adoré, c'est _The Machinist_, il n'y a rien qui y fasse vraiment peur, mais il y a cette ambiance glauque et angoissante... _faut dire que l'acteur a perdu je ne sais combien de kilos aussi pour faire ce film, il ressemble vraiment à un rescapé des camps de la mort, c'est choquant._


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

_Moi, ce que je préfère, c'est quand c'est dégueulasse et sanguinolent. _

_ Dans le genre, Old Boy est sympa  _


----------



## Stargazer (5 Avril 2006)

Dans le genre ça te prends aux tripes et te donnent des frissons dans le dos le summum ça reste quand même Audition de Takashi Miike pour moi. T'en ressors pas dans le même état qu'à l'entrée ... Et rien que d'y repenser là ça me brrrrr ... Surtout certains sons. :afraid:

En tout cas excellent film !


----------



## lumai (5 Avril 2006)

Ha vi ! Shining ! Pas vu le film... Mais le livre ! :love:
Comme beaucoup des Stephen King... 
En général j'ai été assez déçue par les adaptations, en lisant on se crée son propre imaginaire autour de l'histoire. Des images imposées rendent parfois le tout fadasse...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> ... Et rien que d'y repenser là ça me brrrrr ... Surtout certains sons. :afraid:



Kiri, kiri, kiri...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha vi ! Shining ! Pas vu le film... Mais le livre ! :love:
> Comme beaucoup des Stephen King...
> En général j'ai été assez déçue par les adaptations, en lisant on se crée son propre imaginaire autour de l'histoire. Des images imposées rendent parfois le tout fadasse...


Tout à fait d'accord!


----------



## Stargazer (5 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Kiri, kiri, kiri...




Voilà !   

Mais faut lire mes titres aussi hein !


----------



## tirhum (5 Avril 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha vi ! Shining ! Pas vu le film... Mais le livre ! :love:
> Comme beaucoup des Stephen King...
> En général j'ai été assez déçue par les adaptations, en lisant on se crée son propre imaginaire autour de l'histoire. Des images imposées rendent parfois le tout fadasse...


lu le livre...
vu le film.....
le film est tout de même.... très "regardable" !!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Voilà !
> 
> Mais faut lire mes titres aussi hein !



J'avais lu...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> lu le livre...
> vu le film.....
> le film est tout de même.... très "regardable" !!...


T'as vu le film avant ou après avoir lu le livre?


----------



## Stargazer (5 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'avais lu...




Bon ben je l'ai jusqu'à l'os là ... Un peu comme un fil à couper le beurre !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Avril 2006)

Ah... Le bruit de ce fil... :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Avril 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha vi ! Shining ! Pas vu le film... Mais le livre ! :love:
> Comme beaucoup des Stephen King...
> En général j'ai été assez déçue par les adaptations, en lisant on se crée son propre imaginaire autour de l'histoire. Des images imposées rendent parfois le tout fadasse...



Les deux seuls qui ont été assez bien faits au cinéma (à mon avis, bien sûr), c'est "Ça" - un téléfilm qui s'appelait "il" - et Shining.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Avril 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha vi ! Shining ! Pas vu le film... Mais le livre ! :love:
> Comme beaucoup des Stephen King...
> En général j'ai été assez déçue par les adaptations, en lisant on se crée son propre imaginaire autour de l'histoire. Des images imposées rendent parfois le tout fadasse...



Les deux seuls qui ont été assez bien faits au cinéma (à mon avis, bien sûr), c'est "Ça" - un téléfilm qui s'appelait "il" - et Shining.


----------



## tirhum (5 Avril 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu le film avant ou après avoir lu le livre?


dans l'ordre de mon post.....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> dans l'ordre de mon post.....


Ah ok  
Ben moi ça loupe pas, si j'ai lu le livre avant j'apprécie pas le film, ma plus grosse déception ayant été Misery...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Avril 2006)

Désolé, mais je suis sûr de n'avoir posté qu'une seule fois. D'ailleurs l'heure est la même.  
C'est peut-être le fait que mes pages ne soient pas entièrement chargées quand je poste ?

edit/Moi, ma plus grosse déception a été Cujo.


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2006)

Scarface, Howard Hawks, 1932


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

un film qui m'a empêchée de dormir pendant un moment quand j'étais ado c'est l'exorciste :affraid: et aussi tous les "Freddy" celui qui vous tue lorsque vous dormez justement  encore pire, l'angoisse totale:afraid:,mais j'ai quand même voté j'adore stresser tt le long du film, allez savoir pourquoi:hein: par contre le gore et le sanguinolant ne me touche pas du tout.
tiens çà fait un moment que je n'ai pas vu un bon film qui fait bien peur:hein:


----------



## sofiping (6 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre ça te prends aux tripes et te donnent des frissons dans le dos le summum ça reste quand même Audition de Takashi Miike pour moi. T'en ressors pas dans le même état qu'à l'entrée ... Et rien que d'y repenser là ça me brrrrr ... Surtout certains sons. :afraid:
> 
> En tout cas excellent film !



Merci Star ... je me tords les neuronnes depuis 2 jours ... retrouvais pas le titre ... pourtant il en faut pour que je plie ... mais celui là j'etais pas fière sur la fin :sick: 

Sinon il y en a eu un qui a changer ma vie aquatique .... "les dents de la mer " ... avant le fim j'etais un vrai poisson ... ado ,  je vois le fim au cinoche ... 1 semaine de cauchemards ... depuis j'ai la phobie de la baignade en eaux habitées (poissons , algues , rochers ...)... suis obligée de me soigner en tuant le mal par le mal ... la plongée :hosto: :bebe:


----------



## ivanlefou (6 Avril 2006)

ce qui me fait flipper ce sont les films avec une ambiance stressante qui te glace le sang petit à petit...
comme shinning, ring ou le projet blair witch.:afraid:

par contre l'overdose d'hemoglobine me fait sourire durant tous un film.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Merci Star ... je me tords les neuronnes depuis 2 jours ... retrouvais pas le titre ... pourtant il en faut pour que je plie ... mais celui là j'etais pas fière sur la fin :sick:
> 
> Sinon il y en a eu un qui a changer ma vie aquatique .... "les dents de la mer " ... avant le fim j'etais un vrai poisson ... ado ,  je vois le fim au cinoche ... 1 semaine de cauchemards ... depuis j'ai la phobie de la baignade en eaux habitées (poissons , algues , rochers ...)... suis obligée de me soigner en tuant le mal par le mal ... la plongée :hosto: :bebe:



d'ailleurs tu as bien fait car on a moins peur sous l'eau puisque l'on maitrise son environnement :hein: 
c'est vrai que le film des dents de la mer m'a stressée pendant un moment, ceci dit la plupart des requins que nous rencontrons ont plus peur de nous que l'inverse, personnellement à présent ils me fascinent 
il y a un film tourné façon "amateur" qui relate une histoire vraie et terrifiante sur deux plongeurs oubliés en mer au milieu des requins aux bahamas "open water en eaux profondes". Angoissant


----------



## Stargazer (6 Avril 2006)

Egalement dans le genre qui te retourne bien, y a _Johnny s'en va-t-en guerre_. Il est pas gore ou sanguinolent pour un sou, mais qu'est-ce qu'il décrit bien l'horreur ! :sick:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Avril 2006)

Celui-ci, pas vu, mais rien que le titre, _Panique à l'AES_, fait frémir. 

Une poignée de jeunes gens en bonne santé et dans la fleur de l'âge décident de partir à l'aventure (dans le film, ils appellent ça "faire une AES", mais je ne peux en dire plus ici, ça casserait tout le suspense). Parmi eux, une poignée de _nioubs_ disparaissent de façon des plus mystérieuses les uns après les autres tout au long du film. On reste scotché paraît-il.

Une suite est prévue d'après quelques indiscrétions, au vu du succès du premier: _Terreur sur MTM_. On y parle d'un ogre barbu, qui lui aussi, selon le scénario se nourrirait de jeunes gens. Cela sent un peu le réchauffé et les producteurs ont sans doute voulu profiter du bon filon rencontré avec le premier.


----------



## tirhum (6 Avril 2006)

'core un navet !!


----------



## mikoo (6 Avril 2006)

"J'adore stresser (...)J'aime avoir des crises cardiaques (...)la télévision."

Sado
Maso


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

ivanlefou a dit:
			
		

> ce qui me fait flipper ce sont les films avec une ambiance stressante ...
> le projet blair witch.:afraid:


J'en tiens un, j'en tiens un !!!!!!!

Bon sang de bois, mais qu'y a-t-il donc de stressant à regarder des pieds qui courent dans des sous-bois filmés par un parkinsonniens ?????

Sérieux, parmis les gens que je connais, c'est un sujet d'interrogations sans fin.

Moi, je me suis endormi.

Il y a eu un soir, il y a longtemps, sur Arte, la diffusion de petits films dans le même genre (image "d'amateurs" au camescope) présentés d'abord comme authentiques.
Totalement flippants - à se poser des questions, même chez le plus indécrotable des rationalistes.
A la fin, une voix off informait que l'émission portait en fait sur la manipulation par l'image et que tout était faux.
Magistral.

A côté, le projet Blair witch (sorti après - voilà pour l'originalité !) n'est qu'une grosse arnaque...


----------



## sofiping (7 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> J'en tiens un, j'en tiens un !!!!!!!
> 
> *Bon sang de bois, mais qu'y a-t-il donc de stressant à regarder des pieds qui courent dans des sous-bois filmés par un parkinsonniens ?????*
> 
> ...



J'ai regarder ce filme comme si je regardais un documentaire sur des chasseurs de champignons ... pas une seule émotion :mouais: 

Par contre , il y en a un qui n'a pas encore été cité et qui pourtant a fait fuir toute la salle en courant ...dans les tous débuts du cinéma , losque les gens découvraient cette nouvelle invention et que le cinéaste (Louis lumière 1896) avait filmé l'arrivée d'un train en gare de la ciotat ... et que les spectateurs avaient fuit croyant que le train allait leur passer dessus :affraid:  ... si c'est pas de la terreur ça ...


----------



## Saltabadil (7 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait un épisode de la 4ème dimension (je crois) qui était beaucoup plus flippant, histoire similaire de cercueil débutant dans une prison



En fait je crois que c'était dans la série des "Hitchcock présente...". C'est bizarre parce que je connais plein de gens qui ont été traumatisés par cet épisode, comme si c'était celui-là qui avait marqué le plus les esprits. 
En fait l'histoire c'était : une trentenaire tue son milliardaire de mari, se fait prendre et est condamnée à la prison genre à vie. En prison elle rencontre un gentil vieillard qui s'occupe de l'entretien, et qui est en train de perdre la vue, genre grosse cataracte. Et le pauvre n'a pas assez d'argent pour se payer l'opération. Alors notre prisonnière lui propose un marché : si il réussit à la faire sortir, elle lui paye l'opération. Le vieux cogite, et revient quelques jours plus tard, en lui disant qu'il accepte. Le plan en gros, c'est qu'il fait aussi office de croquemort, alors la prochaine fois qu'une détenue mourra, notre héroïne ira aussi dans le cercueil, et le gentil vieux presque aveugle pourra venir la déterrer quelques heures plus tard.
Forcément, au bout d'un certain temps, quelqu'un meurt. La riche va rejoindre le cadavre dans le cercueil et se laisse enterrer vivante. Mais au bout de deux ou trois heures, elle commence à paniquer. En plus, c'est pas très cool de tenir compagnie à un cadavre, surtout dans un espace aussi confiné. Elle commence à suffoquer, elle panique... Et puis, peut-être par curiosité morbide, elle allume son briquet pour regarder quelle est la personne à côté d'elle... et l'épisode se termine par un hurlement dans le noir...

Morale de l'histoire : ne jamais faire confiance aux vieux gardiens de prisons, ils peuvent mourir à tout instant.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Egalement dans le genre qui te retourne bien, y a _Johnny s'en va-t-en guerre_. Il est pas gore ou sanguinolent pour un sou, mais qu'est-ce qu'il décrit bien l'horreur ! :sick:



Je n'aime pas l'hémoglobine, ça glisse comme la pluie sur les plumes d'un canard, je préfère les films comme Shining ou Rosemary's Baby mais il est vrai que pour moi "Johnny s'en va t'en guerre" m'a retourné complètement ! Pendant une semaine j'y ai pensé !!

C'est un film en noir et blanc qui va se dérouler uniquement dans une chambre d'hôpital avec une voix off car le patient ne peut pas parler... et ça te met les tripes sans dessus dessous car c'est une histoire qui s'est certainement passée ..... 

J'ai le dvd à la maison mais je n'ai pas encore osé le regarder à nouveau....


Voili voilou !!


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2006)

Meuh oui, meuh oui kiki...

Allez... tombe le futal...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh oui, meuh oui kiki...
> 
> Allez... tombe le futal...



Encore   C'est cyclique


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Avril 2006)

Ou vois tu un cycle ???

Là ? (fig 1)...

Non, ça c'est mon kiki... on en voit qu'un bout à cause que amok il avait pas de grand angle...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ou vois tu un cycle ???
> 
> Là ? (fig 1)...
> 
> Non, ça c'est mon kiki... on en voit qu'un bout à cause que amok il avait pas de grand angle...




Oh m****


----------



## macarel (7 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> S'il est un film qui fout une frousse terrible c'est bien "Le locataire" de polanski... Car il ne touche qu'à des angoisses et des terreurs d'adulte...
> 
> Le gore, à côté, c'est plutôt fun... Mais prendre le fantastique ou le surnaturel comme support pour traiter de nos névroses les plus profondes fera toujours son effet... Tout dépend de qui pond le scénario et d'un éventuel don pour la gestation d'images surréalistes (de celles qui vous baffent sérieusement l'inconscient) du réalisateur...
> 
> 30 ans que je suis accro au genre ; et de moins en moins de vraies baffes... Mais quand une perle rare fait encore son effet... :love: :love: :love:


Pour moi c'était une autre film de Polanski qiui m'a fait décider de ne plus vouloir voir des films de "peur": Repulsion, le moment que les mains sortent des murs dans le couloir:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

Saltabadil a dit:
			
		

> En fait je crois que c'était dans la série des "Hitchcock présente...". C'est bizarre parce que je connais plein de gens qui ont été traumatisés par cet épisode, comme si c'était celui-là qui avait marqué le plus les esprits.
> En fait l'histoire c'était : une trentenaire tue son milliardaire de mari, se fait prendre et est condamnée à la prison genre à vie. En prison elle rencontre un gentil vieillard qui s'occupe de l'entretien, et qui est en train de perdre la vue, genre grosse cataracte. Et le pauvre n'a pas assez d'argent pour se payer l'opération. Alors notre prisonnière lui propose un marché : si il réussit à la faire sortir, elle lui paye l'opération. Le vieux cogite, et revient quelques jours plus tard, en lui disant qu'il accepte. Le plan en gros, c'est qu'il fait aussi office de croquemort, alors la prochaine fois qu'une détenue mourra, notre héroïne ira aussi dans le cercueil, et le gentil vieux presque aveugle pourra venir la déterrer quelques heures plus tard.
> Forcément, au bout d'un certain temps, quelqu'un meurt. La riche va rejoindre le cadavre dans le cercueil et se laisse enterrer vivante. Mais au bout de deux ou trois heures, elle commence à paniquer. En plus, c'est pas très cool de tenir compagnie à un cadavre, surtout dans un espace aussi confiné. Elle commence à suffoquer, elle panique... Et puis, peut-être par curiosité morbide, elle allume son briquet pour regarder quelle est la personne à côté d'elle... et l'épisode se termine par un hurlement dans le noir...
> 
> Morale de l'histoire : ne jamais faire confiance aux vieux gardiens de prisons, ils peuvent mourir à tout instant.


C'est ça ! mais tellement mal raconté que je te boule rouge


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ou vois tu un cycle ???
> 
> Là ? (fig 1)...
> 
> Non, ça c'est mon kiki... on en voit qu'un bout à cause que amok il avait pas de grand angle...




Ceci dit, où le grand angle avait vraiment beaucoup de distorsion ou alors...


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon... pour rester un peu dans le sujet...
> 
> Maintenant, oui je me souviens, y a bien une série que j'avais suivi à la TV quand j'étais gamin... et qui me foutait les chocottes, c'était The Tripods, adaptée par la BBC d'après les romans de John Christopher.
> 
> ...




Et _la guerre des mondes_ de Spielberg tu l'as vu ? Parce que franchement, moi qui suis mauvaise publique, qui suis fâché lourdement avec le gros ciné américain, là je dois dire que je suis resté sur le cul, impressionnant, angoissant à souhait et singulier, le roman de Horwell y est certes pour bcp, mais Spielberg a réussi je trouve à faire quasi parfait dans le genre, pourtant je l'ai loué du bout des doigts et vu lors d'une soirée "je me fais chier, tout est nul même mon chien que j'ai po"


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

Bof bof la guerre des mondes


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

y'a un film dont je me rappelle plus le nom qui est passé en boucle à la télévision...
y'avait deux tours et des avions des flammes, des dens terrifiés
c'était en septembre ...2001... le 11 je crois

sans déconner y'a des documentaires qui me font plus flipper que les films
une angoisse de derrière les tripes parce que tu te dis : c'est vrai...

Mais dans le genre film que je ne peux pas regarder : c'est "existenz" et je les vus entrecoupés deux trois fois .... Avec toujours un malaise à la clef... A l'époque, j'étais bien perché et il me semblait que les situations du films était extrêmement angoissante : quand les personnages se trouvent dans un monde de jeu où ils rencontrent d'autres personnages qui disent leurs répliques et puis s'arrêtent tels des robots et comme dans les jeux de plateau, tu les rerencontre et ils te redisent ce qu'ils ont à dire et puis s'arrêtent. ça me faisait hérisser le poil :affraid: 

Je ne suis pas aller voir un psy mais je devrais peut être  
Ces situations me semblait tellement réelle ....

Depuis, je me suis calmée et je réessayerais de le voir ce film parce que finalement je ne me souviens que de ça, je peux même pas vous dire la fin, ni même le sujet du film  :rose:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

Je me souviens ....... il y a bien des années, les frères Bogdanov (Gros chat et Gros porc) présentaient une émission (en chair et en os pas comme aujourd'hui) suivie d'un petit film.

Et l'un d'eux m'avait particulièrement marqué :

Un homme avait réussi à se faire un abri nucléaire, c'était un passionné de bouquins, il en avait des tas.  Une bombe atomique vient à exploser et tout le monde meurt sauf lui... il n'y a plus personne.... il ne reste que cet homme et ses bouquins qu'il va pouvoir lire et relire sans que personne ne vienne l'emmerder.... et à un moment donné, il trébuche, ses lunettes glissent de son nez et tombent à terre... il est très myope... et ..... CRAC !!!!!! il vient de marcher sur ses lunettes......

Horrible ce que tu ressens à ce moment là !


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ....... les frères Bogdanov.....


maintenant, c'est eux qui font peur !! :afraid:


----------



## BeatKickAll (8 Avril 2006)

> Horreur, terreur et angoisse


Tiens, vous avez ouvert un deuxième fil sur Boot Camp ?


----------

